# SARANNO CONTENTI QUEI BASTARDI ...



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

... che hanno combinato questa atto delittuoso:


2008-11-11 10:55   Rimini: danno fuoco a barbone,  grave   Uomo ricoverato nel centro grandi ustionati,  ignoti responsabili






(ANSA) - RIMINI, 11 NOV - Ignoti hanno tentato di uccidere  la scorsa notte un barbone a Rimini, dandogli fuoco mentre  l'uomo dormiva su una panchina. Prima gli hanno versato addosso una tanica di benzina. Le  ustioni su tutto il corpo si sono rivelate cosi' gravi da  imporne il trasferimento al centro grandi ustionati di  Padova, dove l'uomo versa in gravissime condizioni. La sua  identita' non e' ancora stata accertata, ma potrebbe  trattarsi di un tarantino di 46 anni che da tempo staziona  in citta'.


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

io non ne posso più della merdaggine della gente


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ne posso più della merdaggine della gente


Bru', io sono contro la pena di morte perche' per me la vita e' Sacra ... ma quando leggo di queste cose: Barcollo.


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bru', io sono contro la pena di morte perche' per me la vita e' Sacra ... ma quando leggo di queste cose: Barcollo.


c'è troppa gente per la quale la vita non vale niente.
è drammatico


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ne posso più della merdaggine della gente


Nemmeno io.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Nemmeno io.


Vi mando un messaggio che potrebbe apparire strano:
In ogni cosa va osservata la componente positiva.
Oggi, per una cosa del genere che per fortuna è solo occasionale ci si rivolta, indigna, scandalizza, dispera, urla, bestemmia.
Fino ad un tempo, non poi tanto addietro, una manciata di decenni, una cosa del genere, atti efferati simili, era praticata abitualmente, ripetutamente ed era oggetto di indignazione di pochi e chiacchiere e battute di molti.
Nei paesi più arretrati ancora oggi è così, ma guardiamo la medaglia dal lato migliore, per quanto assurdo possa sembrare farlo: oggi sappiamo che ameno c'è una parte del mondo dove la vita viene rispettata, almeno in linea di principio.
Per quanto sembri impossibile, il mondo, lentamente, migiora.
Un pensiero accorato a quel pover'uomo, uno ancora più profondo ai disperati, uomini, donne, bambini, vecchi, massacrati nel cuore dell'Africa.


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vi mando un messaggio che potrebbe apparire strano:
> In ogni cosa va osservata la componente positiva.
> Oggi, per una cosa del genere che per fortuna è solo occasionale ci si rivolta, indigna, scandalizza, dispera, urla, bestemmia.
> Fino ad un tempo, non poi tanto addietro, una manciata di decenni, una cosa del genere, atti efferati simili, era praticata abitualmente, ripetutamente ed era oggetto di indignazione di pochi e chiacchiere e battute di molti.
> ...


 
Beh, se la metti così è vero.
Un tempo la gente si divertiva a vedere uomini sbranati da leoni o da tigri. Oggi si accontentano di vederli giocare a calcio


----------



## Old candida (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vi mando un messaggio che potrebbe apparire strano:
> In ogni cosa va osservata la componente positiva.
> Oggi, per una cosa del genere che per fortuna è solo occasionale ci si rivolta, indigna, scandalizza, dispera, urla, bestemmia.
> Fino ad un tempo, non poi tanto addietro, una manciata di decenni, una cosa del genere, atti efferati simili, era praticata abitualmente, ripetutamente ed era oggetto di indignazione di pochi e chiacchiere e battute di molti.
> ...


 Ma sei proprio sicuro che il mondo migliori? Io non ho questa impressione, mi sembra al contrario che si sia perso il pudore e la vergogna di fronte a certe azioni e che queste non facciano neppure piu' notizia.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vi mando un messaggio che potrebbe apparire strano:
> In ogni cosa va osservata la componente positiva.
> Oggi, per una cosa del genere che per fortuna è solo occasionale ci si rivolta, indigna, scandalizza, dispera, urla, bestemmia.
> Fino ad un tempo, non poi tanto addietro, una manciata di decenni, una cosa del genere, atti efferati simili, era praticata abitualmente, ripetutamente ed era oggetto di indignazione di pochi e chiacchiere e battute di molti.
> ...


L'uno non esclude l'altro, conosco/conosciamo le barbarie che si commettono in giro per il modo, e personalmente mi mandano in bestia ... ma questa storia tocca tanto perche' e' fuori dalla nostra finestra, pare toccarla con mano.

Il brutto, il problema e' che ci stiamo disumanizzando ... ho reso?


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vi mando un messaggio che potrebbe apparire strano:
> In ogni cosa va osservata la componente positiva.
> Oggi, per una cosa del genere che per fortuna è solo occasionale ci si rivolta, indigna, scandalizza, dispera, urla, bestemmia.
> Fino ad un tempo, non poi tanto addietro, una manciata di decenni, una cosa del genere, atti efferati simili, era praticata abitualmente, ripetutamente ed era oggetto di indignazione di pochi e chiacchiere e battute di molti.
> ...


Quindi secondo te chi compie simili bestialità è colui che non è ancora civilizzato ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Ma sei proprio sicuro che il mondo migliori? Io non ho questa impressione, mi sembra al contrario che si sia perso il pudore e la vergogna di fronte a certe azioni e che queste non facciano neppure piu' notizia.





Mari' ha detto:


> L'uno non esclude l'altro, conosco/conosciamo le barbarie che si commettono in giro per il modo, e personalmente mi mandano in bestia ... ma questa storia tocca tanto perche' e' fuori dalla nostra finestra, pare toccarla con mano.
> 
> Il brutto, il problema e' che ci stiamo disumanizzando ... ho reso?





sperella ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te chi compie simili bestialità è colui che non è ancora civilizzato ?


Per Candida:
Siamo abituati a giudicare ciò che ci sta più vicino, ma non è detto che sia campione esemplare dell'insieme di ciò che accade. Il mondo migliora anche se certe cose accadono fuori dalla nostra porta o a noi stessi. E' un moto naturale ed impossibile da fermare, ma il nostro occhio è troppo limitato per poter vedere il movimento d'insieme.
Faccio sempre l'esempio del tubo all'interno del quale scorre dell'acqua:
Il liquido al centro del tubo procede linearmente, mentre le molecole a contatto con le pareti sono invece soggette all'attrito, quindi disegnano piccoli gorghi. Se noi ci troviamo in uno di questi gorghi, a volte avremo l'impressione di un moto retrogrado, ma è un illusione: per quanto rallentato, il moto segue quello del resto dell'acqua. 

Per Marì: difatti un tempo ci si occupava quasi solamente della propria famiglia, ora siamo già più sensibili verso la comunità e(Alt! Un tempo le comunità erano molto più piccole, e la vita al loro interno era vissuta in maniera molto simile a quella famigliare) e riusciamo in qualche modo a limitare gli egoismi verso il resto del mondo. Miglioriamo, a poco a poco.
Non ci stiamo disumanizzando affatto! Anzi, la componente umana, che ci distingue dagli altri animali, è sempre più presente, ma in termini di media, non assoluti, ed il processo è molto, molto lento.

Per Sperella:
Chi compie questi atti è senza dubbio retrogrado e non civilizzato, in quanto sottostà senza controllo agli istinti più atavici e profondi.
L'uso strumentale dell'intelligenza porta questi atti ad apparire più umani di quanto sono, grazie alla complessità delle situazioni nei quali si svolgono e/o vengono giustificati, ma sempre di atti bestiali si tratta.
Non parlo quindi di civilizzazione in termini di condizioni economiche di un paese, bensì di levatura umana dei valori in corso in quella struttura sociale.
Potrebbero tranquillamente esistere comunità del tutto non tecnologiche ma dotate di una levatura morale molto alta, tanto quanto società ipertecnologiche non si rivelano altro che immense nursery per adulti ritardati.
Sintomi avvertibili della levatura morale di un gruppo è difficile identificarli, poichè sono piccole componenti in un insieme molto complesso, ma già il fatto che si crei lo "sdegno", per quanto generalmente ipocrita possa essere, è sintomo di acquisita sensibilità rispetto ad altri ambienti dove non viè neppure quello.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Novembre 2008)

Caspiterina!
Sono totalmente d'accordo con Alce!


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Caspiterina!
> Sono totalmente d'accordo con Alce!


Dici che c'e' da preoccuparsi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Caspiterina!
> Sono totalmente d'accordo con Alce!


 
Rileggi meglio.
Sicuramente mi hai frainteso anche stavolta!


----------



## Bruja (11 Novembre 2008)

*mah...*

Sarò semplicistica ma credo che al di là di civiltà, educazione ed ambiente, l'indole ed il carattere giochino la loro bella partita in queste situazioni.
In fondo la nostra evoluzione-civilizzazione produce comunque molte brave persone e degli assassini.  
L' educazione fa la parte del leone, ma ci sono parecchi ragazzi sbandati, senza un filo di indirizzo e con tutti i presupposti per delinquere che riescono benissimo a raccogliere la loro vita fra le mani ed a farne un progetto dignitoso ed apprezzabile.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (12 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'uno non esclude l'altro, conosco/conosciamo le barbarie che si commettono in giro per il modo, e personalmente mi mandano in bestia ... ma questa storia tocca tanto perche' e' fuori dalla nostra finestra, pare toccarla con mano.
> 
> Il brutto, il problema e' che ci stiamo disumanizzando ... ho reso?


Quoto ed  esprimo il mio timore: queste notizie terribili fanno scattare in alcune persone la voglia di emulazione. Sapere che qualcuno ha fatto qualcosa toglie i freni inibitori ad  altri simili per stato d'animo, sia pazzia, sia voglia di protagonismo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarò semplicistica ma credo che al di là di civiltà, educazione ed ambiente, l'indole ed il carattere giochino la loro bella partita in queste situazioni.
> In fondo la nostra evoluzione-civilizzazione produce comunque molte brave persone e degli assassini.
> L' educazione fa la parte del leone, ma ci sono parecchi ragazzi sbandati, senza un filo di indirizzo e con tutti i presupposti per delinquere che riescono benissimo a raccogliere la loro vita fra le mani ed a farne un progetto dignitoso ed apprezzabile.
> Bruja


Credo che l'indole caratteriale faccia parte delle caratteristiche soggette all'evoluzione tipicamente darwiniana, pertanto anch'essa è passibile di miglioramento progressivo, per quanto lento.
Nella storia del passato ci sono stati individui umanamente molto al di sopra della media, tanto quanto oggi abbiamo molti trogloditi.
I processo è lento, purtroppo, e quanto di più inefficiente ci sia. Ma è reale ed inarrestabile


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2008)

*Alce Veloce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo che l'indole caratteriale faccia parte delle caratteristiche soggette all'evoluzione tipicamente darwiniana, pertanto anch'essa è passibile di miglioramento progressivo, per quanto lento.
> Nella storia del passato ci sono stati individui umanamente molto al di sopra della media, tanto quanto oggi abbiamo molti trogloditi.
> I processo è lento, purtroppo, e quanto di più inefficiente ci sia. Ma è reale ed inarrestabile


Allora aspettiamo...sperando che il processo sia migliorativo.
Bruja


----------

